# Taylormade RBZ 3 wood



## BTatHome (Feb 17, 2012)

I didn't originally go into the*store to buy anything I was just browsing to kill sometime. As it happened the RBZ and R11s clubs had just been delivered early (by about 4 days) and the assistants had one*already taped up club on the trackman, and with some 290-300 yards shots showing on the screen my interest was peaked. I knew I was gonna test this one sometime soon, just didn't realise it would be that day.*

So my previous 3 wood was an original TM V-Steel with a Graffalloy Proto hybrid shaft. It tops out at 235'ish, but with relatively little roll after hitting the ground and a quite boring flight that doesn't go into the wind very well at all.

So first thing to notice is that apart from being white (if your familiar with the TM kit then you know the matt finish of these) then it's actually a very traditional shape. It's sits very well behind the ball, with no rocking and looks quite neutral to my eye. There are no shaft adjustments that can be made, but there is a weight port behind the big slot in the sole.

I pretty much knew what spec to work with, selecting the 15* 3 wood with the xcon stiff shaft. After a few shots to loosen up I started hitting with the monitor on. *I generally don't hit from the tee at the moment as the VSteel doesn't get the distance compared to my hybrid, so I had to figure out the tee height to get some decent strikes. Once I got it the ball flight had a very nice 14* launch and generally it was going 235 carry with a 10 yard roll. Dispersion was good with my normal small fade, but to see *a few 255yards numbers I felt good. Hitting off the mats on the trackman was something I don't normally like doing as I don't get any feeling of good strikes from mats. After duffing a few I started hitting well and was seeing 235 yards from the floor which again is very encouraging.

So that was it on the trackman, and time to make the decision ... Well I couldn't argue with the stats and so the RBZ makes the bag.*Onto some on-course testing, whist not the best time to be trying this out I have no real choice as a trip abroad is probably not cost effective, so Hampshire in February with 4 degree temperatures it is !!

After a few weeks of no play I finally get out onto the course, after a couple of poor range sessions I admit to wondering what I saw originally. Finally on the course the performance returned though. Long and straight without getting caught in the winds is just the change I wanted. Biggest thing for me though is the confidence I now have on the tee with it. No worries anymore about dropping down to hybrid I can now belt one out with the RBZ too.

The club maintains its colour like any of the other white clubs if you keep it clean while in play, in soft ground you may need to scoop out the muck from the slot and weight port, but unless the slot is packed and dried put then I doubt it'll make any difference to the performance.

The pricing for this new RBZ line is very competitive, and I think it'll be the big seller of this season.


----------



## Naybrains (Feb 17, 2012)

Nice review fella,  Rbz driver next?


----------



## BTatHome (Feb 17, 2012)

Naybrains said:



			Nice review fella,  Rbz driver next?
		
Click to expand...

It's very tempting, friend of mine just picked up 3 of the hybrids for his bag !!


----------



## Naybrains (Feb 17, 2012)

My mate who's a pro's just tweeted me saying he's got one with my name on it ready for the weekend.
Tommorow's family day might just involve swinging round by the pro shop....."just checking what time I'm off in the morning dear" when I walk out with a club that's "just been getting re-gripped" - honest


----------



## BTatHome (Feb 17, 2012)

And that's why I have to stay away from AG these days. If its empty I end up chatting with the guys and then we end up on the launch monitor and before I know it I'm planning how to swap my bag around again !!


----------

